# Current and former UFC fighters leaked nudes



## John8204

The Fappening 2.0 has been a bit slower but a series of UFC vets nudes have hit the web.

Angela Magana
Tecia Torres (non-nude)
Raquel Pennington
Jessamyn Duke (four horsewoman)

Not much to write home about but Duke has a pair of tattoos in a place where I wasn't aware you could even tattoo.


----------



## Trix

(People can prevent this by not keeping nudes on their cell fones btw.)

Had to be "that guy" who says the sky is blue and water is wet.

:laugh:


----------



## M.C

There's some Tate nudes as well that were leaked, if they are real... only body, no faces. We need a fappening second coming.


----------



## Joabbuac

Yuck.......


----------



## M.C

Joabbuac said:


> Yuck.......


Conor's got some ass shots out there, if that's more your stype. :thumb02:


----------



## Joabbuac

M.C said:


> Conor's got some ass shots out there, if that's more your stype. :thumb02:


Maybe i am just showing disgust in the invasion of privacy :dunno:


But really... a hardcore fighters body is not often a nice body to look at, these girls are ripped to the point where it doesn't look even slightly attractive to me... not that they should be, they are fighters... after all... 

Sure when they stop training for a few months they look hot as hell though.


----------



## Trix

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/860968481617063937
I think for the FBI to be involved, she'll have to prove those leaked pics did a minimum of $15,000 in damages.

In some cases the FBI is so backlogged with work they don't have time for cases where less than $100,000 is at stake.

AFAIK that's how these leakers manage to stay in business. They're not doing enough monetary $$$ damage for anyone to take a serious interest in them. That and they probably live in a country that doesn't extradite to the US.


----------



## Spite

Trix said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/860968481617063937
> I think for the FBI to be involved, she'll have to prove those leaked pics did a minimum of $15,000 in damages.
> 
> In some cases the FBI is so backlogged with work they don't have time for cases where less than $100,000 is at stake.
> 
> AFAIK that's how these leakers manage to stay in business. They're not doing enough monetary $$$ damage for anyone to take a serious interest in them. That and they probably live in a country that doesn't extradite to the US.





Trix said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/860968481617063937
> I think for the FBI to be involved, she'll have to prove those leaked pics did a minimum of $15,000 in damages.
> 
> In some cases the FBI is so backlogged with work they don't have time for cases where less than $100,000 is at stake.
> 
> AFAIK that's how these leakers manage to stay in business. They're not doing enough monetary $$$ damage for anyone to take a serious interest in them. That and they probably live in a country that doesn't extradite to the US.


Anyone that stores naked pics of themselves on a smartphone is asking for problems, especially celebs.

If you must do something like that use a digital camera that is not connected to the internet or a Polaroid. Store the images on a flash drive and keep it safe.

Its like leaving you front door unlocked when thieves know you have something valuable, they may be in the wrong, but your asking for trouble.


----------



## Anteries

I'm absolutely shocked and appalled and disgusted that anyone would start a thread like this.

Without supplying links, I mean come on.


----------



## UKMMAGURU

10,000 views in less than 48 hours LOL.. stop reading this you serial wankers!


----------



## Anteries

John8204 said:


> It's against the rules...even though I've provided more traffic to this site in one thread than a poster like @UKMMAGURU will ever provide in their lifetime.
> 
> I follow the rules


Right you are. look I got an idea, hear me out people, let's just give the people what they want and help the new UFC owners make profits.

Naked female MMA:laugh:


----------



## HexRei

Ok, then will UKMMAGURU agree to avoid John's threads and John stop tagging UKMMAGURU? Seems like if we can do those things, problem goes away.


----------



## AmdM

Threads don't have owners if they are at a public forum,


----------



## HexRei

AmdM said:


> Threads don't have owners if they are at a public forum,


Of course not, but in the same vein John has the right to say UKMMAGURU's name if he feels like it. I'm trying to broker a voluntary peaceful solution here because I'd rather not start throwing around moderator powers if I can help it.


----------



## AmdM

I know what you're doing, but empowering someone who claims rights for the creation of a thread may not be the best way of doing it.


----------



## Trix

John8204 said:


> The Fappening 2.0 has been a bit slower but a series of UFC vets nudes have hit the web.
> 
> Angela Magana
> Tecia Torres (non-nude)
> Raquel Pennington
> Jessamyn Duke (four horsewoman)
> 
> Not much to write home about but Duke has a pair of tattoos in a place where I wasn't aware you could even tattoo.


All of them look depressed in the way women send pics of themselves when they want someone to compliment them & boost their confidence.

That's surprising. I would think they'd have more confidence in themselves than that.


----------



## kantowrestler

This is why you DON'T TAKE NUDES OF YOURSELF!!! The internet is a big place and deleting something doesn't get rid of a picture, once it's out there it is permanently out there and any reputation that one has is destroyed for good. Also I'm not sure why a pic of Tecia basically scantily clad is a big deal considering the fact that we see the women that way in the weigh-ins.


----------



## LizaG

I've never brought up Google so fast in my life!


----------



## Spite

Cleaned up thread.

Try to keep it civil guys.


----------



## EVERLOST

ITs a bummer Jessamyn is not much of a looker because that shot is.....intriguing lol. I bet those hurt like shit.


----------



## Trix

What does Jessamyn's tattoo say?

"Girl problems" was my best guess but I know that's not rite.

Imaging pulling down a girl's panties and seeing the words "girl problems" or something like that staring back at you.

:laugh:


----------



## kantowrestler

That is certainly an interesting thing to be met by when undressing a woman.


----------



## Voiceless

Trix said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/860968481617063937
> I think for the FBI to be involved, she'll have to prove those leaked pics did a minimum of $15,000 in damages.


Or some of the victims being underage.



Trix said:


> (People can prevent this by not keeping nudes on their cell fones btw.)
> 
> Had to be "that guy" who says the sky is blue and water is wet.
> 
> :laugh:





Spite said:


> Anyone that stores naked pics of themselves on a smartphone is asking for problems, especially celebs.


But it wasn't the problem of the phone itself, it was that the content was stored on Apple's iCloud.

It's weird though that after the first incident in 2014, Apple's security measurements apparently still don't work properly AND people are still storing senstive data online on these kind of services.


----------



## Trix

Voiceless said:


> It's weird though that after the first incident in 2014, Apple's security measurements apparently still don't work properly AND people are still storing senstive data online on these kind of services.


The FBI/NSA/CIA/government works with big corporations like apple, cisco, microsoft, etc to build backdoors into iphones, iclouds, routers, operating systems to allow the FBI/NSA/CIA/government easier access to conduct surveillance & investigations on people.

Many h4x0rs find these backdoors & pilfer data & stored photos.

Its not a security vulnerability its a "feature" deliberately built into the hardware/software so the government can have an easier time spying on you = leftist ideology. Stalin would be proud.


----------



## Voiceless

Trix said:


> The FBI/NSA/CIA/government works with big corporations like apple, cisco, microsoft, etc to build backdoors into iphones, iclouds, routers, operating systems to allow the FBI/NSA/CIA/government easier access to conduct surveillance & investigations on people.
> 
> Many h4x0rs find these backdoors & pilfer data & stored photos.
> 
> Its not a security vulnerability its a "feature" deliberately built into the hardware/software so the government can have an easier time spying on you = *leftist ideology*. Stalin would be proud.


It's actually more of a fascist ideology which is typically rather right wing


----------



## Trix

Voiceless said:


> It's actually more of a fascist ideology which is typically rather right wing


Even today many russian hotels and places of business are bugged or have surveillance devices left over from leftist, cold war era, russia.

Giving the state absolute power, including surveillance and control over citizens, is a leftist ideology as leftists typically do not believe in God and worship the state instead. State worshipping leftists have no problem paying 80% taxes, they want their state deity to rule over them. This is why leftists typically support things like obamacare, the patriot act, war in iraq/russia, higher taxes, NDAA, bank bailouts, etc. They worship the state as if it were a god and believe its always wrong to question or criticize what their god says.

The right leaning Roman Empire had a senate and was a republic.

It wasn't until the Roman Empire was predominantly leftist that the Emperor and state were worshipped as if they were gods. And of course, that marked the bloodiest, most barbaric and most brutal era of Rome. Kind of like how you see the united states devolving into stupidity with leftist SJW's on the rise.


----------



## Spite

Voiceless said:


> Or some of the victims being underage.
> 
> But it wasn't the problem of the phone itself, it was that the content was stored on Apple's iCloud.
> 
> It's weird though that after the first incident in 2014, Apple's security measurements apparently still don't work properly AND people are still storing senstive data online on these kind of services.


I don't know how the hack occurred but there are multiple ways to access a smartphone. I'm not an apple user myself but I know as an google/android user that if someone were to get hold of our password you are probably going to be giving up an unholy amount of data such as pictures, contacts, search history, location history, anything you have on google drive and if you use google to store passwords then you are giving those up to as well as usernames.

Most people don't realise how much of their lives are stored online and it is just a password away.


----------



## kantowrestler

Which is why I try to avoid storing stuff online unless it's absolutely necessary. But also I don't send women naked picks of myself cause yeah.


----------



## PheelGoodInc

kantowrestler said:


> Which is why I try to avoid storing stuff online unless it's absolutely necessary. *But also I don't send women naked picks of myself cause yeah.*


Be honest....


----------



## UFC on VHS

Haven't we all sent some sort of dick pick before? I really think anything you send or have on your phone can be found, numbers search history and all. Sick world.


----------



## kantowrestler

Like I said I don't send naked pics to women cause I know that can be used against me and it's stupid to do so. Anyways yeah I'm being honest.


----------



## VolcomX311

This thing got more views then old Brock Lesnar threads.


----------



## kantowrestler

I guess people exposing themselves is more popular then a pro wrestler.


----------



## AmdM

My google skills are not good enough to find the goods, me needs friendly pm!


----------



## kantowrestler

You have to find the right site that people have gotten those things together.


----------



## kantowrestler

It's exactly what it sound like.


----------

